# can a misdemeanor prevent employment as an English teacher?



## mihdi

Hello everyone!

I've been offered a contract by the AYC program to teach English in Thailand. About three weeks ago, I was charged with possession of marijuana, which is a misdemeanor in Virginia. I acquired the services of a very good lawyer, and since I'm a first-time offender who barely had a joint at the time of apprehension, I've received the impression that I probably won't be convicted, and that the charges will at least be reduced considerably.

However, I'm still curious. If I was convicted of the misdemeanor, would the Thai agency terminate my contract? The contract says that it can be terminated if a background check reveals a felony charge, which seems to exonerate me. However, I know Thailand has very strict marijuana laws. What do you guys think?


----------



## joseph44

1. If you were convicted it would appear on your criminal-data-record.
2. Your employer can only ask for a prove of a clean criminal record. Must be provided by you. 
3. Your employer won't be allowed to perform a criminal-background check or in other words: the authorities aren't allowed to give 3rd parties any information on that, except in cases of a court-order. 
4. If you do have a contract at the moment, you don't have to be afraid; the stage of asking for a CBR (criminal background check) is passed. 
5. Maybe, just maybe, the Ministry of Education might require one in order to submit a Teacher's License if needed. 
6. Some or maybe most Thai Consulates or Embassies ask for a CRB when you apply for a non-immigrant 'B' for teaching purposes.


----------

